# I have a quick question here and i need help :(



## bailerleacy (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

Im new to this forum and new to routing. I bought a Power Craft router a few months back but only really started using it now! Im thinking about buying some bits. My collet has an 8mm inside diameter.

I know that 1/4inch is less than 8mm but i was wondering would 1/4inch bits fit in my 8mm collet?

Thanks!


----------



## bailerleacy (Aug 9, 2012)

Also if anyone has any videos on how to select router bits it would be mush appreciated


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

1/4 inch bits won't fit your collet. I checked Lee Valley to see if they carried a bushing to go from 8mm to 1/4 but they don't. I don't know if one is available. 8mm in inches is approximately 5/16 which would mean the wall thickness of a bushing would be about 1/32 which is pretty thin. Maybe someone else knows if a bushing is available. If not you'll have to use 8mm shanks exclusively.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bailerleacy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Im new to this forum and new to routing. I bought a Power Craft router a few months back but only really started using it now! Im thinking about buying some bits. My collet has an 8mm inside diameter.
> 
> ...


Quick answer: No.

But check to see if your router will also take a 1/2" collet.

Trend has adapters for 1/2" collets to reduce to 1/4"

http://www.trend-uk.com/en/AU/productlist/4/1867/Collet_Sleeves_and_Adaptors.html


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

Would something like this work for you?

http://uk.shopping.com/trend-trend-collet-t5-router-6-35mm-1-4-clt-t5-635/info


----------



## rdunnh (Aug 8, 2012)

DefinitelyNOT SAFE to use bits of a smaller than collet size....get the proper range collet!!!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, the Trend collet will not work however there is a sleeve shown in one of the illustrations that looks like it might reduce from 8 mm to 1/4".

Ray, collet adapters are a common item and safe to use.


----------



## bailerleacy (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your help! Yeah bill its kind of like that collet except the top comes out further past the side of the collet and at more of an angle!

I think i might just go and buy a new router! This one is not very accurate and i cant find any attachments to fit it Eg bushings, bits, fences!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

williamm said:


> Would something like this work for you?
> 
> Trend - Collet T5 router 6.35mm (1/4) - CLT/T5/635: Find and buy cheap Tools and Accessories with Shopping.com UK.


Hi Bill

That collet won't work! There's been some discussion on UK fora about collets for the Power Craft router, although in the UK it seems as though the router was supplied with 6mm and 8mm collets. Either way Trend don't sell an 8mm to 1/4in reducer and don't list collets for this router



bailerleacy said:


> I think i might just go and buy a new router! This one is not very accurate and i cant find any attachments to fit it Eg bushings, bits, fences!


Don't give up yet, Laurence! 6mm and 8mm shank cutters are common in mainland Europe and in the UK we have at least one supplier, Wealden, who carries a range of 8mm shank straight cutters. Because Wealden are KWO resellers (a German make) they should also be able to sell the range of KWO cutters, although there may be a delay whilst stuff is shipped from Germany. Sometimes brand new 8mm shank Elu cutters come up on eBay UK, like these. For other cutters it might be best to look somewhere like eBay Germany where I found these (go to eBay - eine der größten deutschen Shopping-Websites and search for "fräser" with an umlaut). I've found that some German suppliers are happy to post outside of Germany providing you meet the extra postage costs.

The range? I'd start out with a few straight cutters, a bearing guided 45° chamfer, a bearing guided round-over (say 6mm or 1/4in radius) and possibly a rebate bit with bearings. Even having 8mm cutters isn't a huge disadvantage. There are many so-called "1/4in" routers which have 8mm collets available ((or in Europe come with them supplied), including Trend T5, Metabo Of.1229 Signal, deWalt DW613/DW614/DW615/DW620/DW621/DW622, Virutex FR277/FR278, Perles OF808, Festool OF1010, etc. 8mm cutters are also safer, having a cross-sectional area approximately 60% greater than that of a 1/4in shank router

The issue of guide bushes can be sorted out by making-up a sub base or buying-in a ready-made one. unless you have a specific router (such as the Trend T5) which is designed to use the Elu/Trend-type guide bush or a Bosch router (which use their own) you'll find the range of off the shelf bushes very limited - even Festool only supply 17mm, 24mm, 30mm and 40mm sizes (Makita even less, 16mm and 30mm for many of their routers), but for many Trend jigs you'll only ever need 16mm and 30mm. The big plus of going to the Trend/Elu style of collet is that they are readily available, are made by several firms and come in both metric and inch sizes (see Trend's own list). The best after-market sub-base I know is the Trend GB/5S which can be drilled to fit any router. Trend also do a sub-base for use with the US-style threaded guide bushes. the GB/5US (they are cheaper if you go somewhere like Power Tool World or Tools4Trade). I'd recomment the Trend sub-bases over the MilesCraft spoken about here - the Trend sub-bases are made from a more durable plastic and won't crack if dropped or abused.

As to the fence, what do you need? Other than a standard fence there are relatively few accessories available to attach to fences or use the fence post holes. One of the few items I can think of is the Trend N/COMPASS which has 8mm fence rods but where the fence rod positions can be moved to accommodate a range of routers

Hope that gives you something to think about from a fellow routerist on the right side of the "pond"

Regards

Phil


----------

